# مقابله مساحين



## فهد 111 (7 أغسطس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الاخوه الزملاء المساحين ارجو مساعدتي لظهور افضل النتائج طلب مني ان اجري مقابله مع عدد من المساحين وسوف اسئلهم عن الاعمال التي قاموا بها والاجهزه التي عملوا عليها كما هي العاده ولكن اريد وسوال او عدة اسئله تكون محك حقيقي لاظاهر المتميزين منهم ليكون مشرفين علي زملاءهم .
ارجو التكرم لديه شي لا يبخل عليه وشكرااا للجميع 
*


----------



## مصطفى المساح (7 أغسطس 2012)

فى سؤال بسيط جدااا
مهندس مساحه سئلهولى فى احد المقبلات التى عملتها 
اعطانى احدثيات نقطتيتين وطب منى احدثيات نقطه المنتصف مابينهم 
بس المساح يحسبها بدون اله وقدامك وفى وقت قليل ؟
(علشان المساح الى هتاخد مش يكون مش مجرد شخص بيدوس على الزرار )


----------



## صبحى السيد صبحى (7 أغسطس 2012)

سؤال حلو بس لازم كنت تقوله الحل عشان يعرف مين اللى هيجوب صح / عموما حل السؤال اجمع الشماليات وقسمها على اتنين وكذالك الشرقيات اجمعها وقسمها على اتنين


----------



## ماجد عطا (7 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## د احمد بكر (7 أغسطس 2012)

فية حاجات كتيرة تبين تميزة وفهمة 
مثلا الترافرسات 
حساب الكميات 
مشاكل مساحية وتطلب منة حلها 
تعرض علية مشكلة يستوجب حلها الرجوع لبرامج مساحية وتطلب منة كيفية عملها ...........الخ


----------



## فهد 111 (7 أغسطس 2012)

*شكرااا للجميع علي ردودهم 
ليت يادكتور احمد تعطينا مشاكل وحلها ليستفيد الجميع*


----------



## ROUDS (8 أغسطس 2012)

الأول لازم تحدد انت ايه اللى محتاجه من المساح وعلى اساس كدا تبدا تساله يعنى مثلا لو كانت شركة مقاولات تعمل فى مجال الطرق يبقى تركز الاسئله فى المهام المنتظرة من المساح والمهارات الاساسية اللى لابد يتمتع بها علشان يؤدى لك الوظيفه دى على اكمل وجه ومن خلال ده تقدر تقيم وتحكم وتختار الانسب لك ولطبيعة عمل الشركه
اذا وضحت طبيعة عمل الشركه اكيد الاخوه فى المنتدى يقدروا يعرضوا الاسئلة الفنية المناسبة اللى من خلالها تقدر تحكم على خبرة المساح .


----------



## motee-z (8 أغسطس 2012)

هناك اسئلة اساسية واسئلة للمميزين
الاسئة الاساسية
1-لديك نقطتين معلومتي الاحداثيات كيف تقوم بحساب السمت والمسافة بينهما(يدويا-برمجيا-جهاز مساحة)
2-لديك نقطة وقوف معلومة الاحداثيات وقمت برصد نقاط كيف تقوم بحساب احداثياتها(يدويا -برمجيا-عن طريق الجهاز)
الاسئلة المميزة
1-كيف تحسب احداثيات نقطة الوقوف بالاعتماد على (نقطتين-ثلاث نقاط)هل يتم ذلك (برمجيا-يدويا-جهاز مساحة)
2-لديك مستوي معرف بثلاث نقاط كيف تقوم بتنزيل نقطة عشوائية منه مهما كانت احداثياتها لكي تنتمي الى هذا المستوي
3-كيف تقوم بحساب القوس الشاقولي في الطرق
4-كيف تحسب منسوب نقطة بعيدة بجهاز التوتال ستيشن وبدقة ممتازة
5-هل تستخدم البرامج في عملك الافضلية للذي يستخدم البرامج
6-كيف تقوم بتنزيل الكلوتوئيد والقوس الدائري (الافضلية للذي يستخدم البرامج)
7-كيف تقوم بتأكيس مبنى بالاعتماد على مخطط ورقي ظهرت فيه الابعاد ونقطتي الاساس على الطبيعة
8-كيف تقوم بتنزيل خط مستقيم من نقطة ليست واقعة على هذا المستقيم مع المنسوب
وشكرا


----------



## فهد 111 (8 أغسطس 2012)

اخي motee و rouds شكرا لكما علي الردود 
مجال العمل إداره مشاريع تختص بلمياه والصرف الصحي (جهة اشراف)


----------



## د احمد بكر (10 أغسطس 2012)

هتلاقي اخي عينة من الاسئلة في الموضوع دة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t120367.html#.UCTrD_YaOYU


----------



## فهد 111 (10 أغسطس 2012)

د احمد شكرا لك 
وشكرا لجميع الاخوه الذين شاركوا .
وانا انتظر المزيد للفائد اذا احد عنده اضافه


----------



## hamdy khedawy (11 أغسطس 2012)

الاخ motee-z هذه الاسئلة مبالغ فيها جدا فنحن نعلم تماما ان طبيعة عمل المساح فى مثل هذه المشاريع لا تخرج عن استخدام جهاز الليفل لضبط مناسيب الحفر والتركيبات المختلفة وايضا جهاز التوتل لتحديد مسارات خطوط المواسير غالبا - اما هذه الاسثلة فتوجه لمهندسى مساحة يعملون فى اعمال مساحية خالصة بعيدا عن اعمال تنفيذية بالمواقع . فلا داعى لهذا التعجيز لأن المساح لا يذهب هناك لتحضير رسالة دكتوراه فى المساحة . فقد مررت بمثل هذه التجربة من قبل وكانت بالمقابلة اسئلة كثيرة وبعضها معقد ولكن بعد استلام العمل فوجئت بأن الاعمال المطلوبة يمكن ان يقوم بها مساح فى مرحلة الدراسة ولا اقول لك مساح مبتدأ .فلا داعى للتعجيز وشكرا


----------



## motee-z (11 أغسطس 2012)

أخي فهد كانت اجابتي قبل ان تحدد المهام المطلوبة من المساح والشئ الاخر كل الاسئلة التي اوردتها تنفيذية وتسرع في العمل بشكل كبير كما تبين المتميز ومدى امكانياته في تنفيذ الاعمال المساحية بناء على طلبك فالمساح عليه ان يعرف حل كافة المشاكل في الموقع بطريقة اقتصادية
فمثلا هناك مساح يقوم بتنزيل مستقيم بالوقوف على بدايته ويسدد على النهاية ثم كل نقطه بنقطه ولنفرض ان المساح يقوم بتنزيل خط اخر وطلب منه تنزيل نقطة من خط ثاني عليه في هذه الحالة نقل جهازه الى نقطة بداية المستقيم الجديد لكي يقوم بالمطلوب اما في حالة معرفته بطريقة تنزيل نقطة من مستقيم اخر فمن نفس الوقفة يمكن تنزيل المطلوب ثم متابعة العمل بالسابق ومثال اخر اذا اردت تنزيل ساحة بميل معين هناك عدة طرق لذلك ولكن السؤال ماهي الطريقة الاسرع والادق اقول لك انها اجادة البرمجة أو الجهاز المساحي لا ان تذهب وتأخذ احداثيات محددة مسبقا وتدخلها على الجهاز ولنفرض ان هناك نقطة لم تتمكن من تنزيلها لوجود عائق وان نقطة اخرى قريبة منها تحل المشكلة فما الحل
اذا المساح الجيد هو ليس بسائق للجهاز فقط
وشكرا


----------



## فهد 111 (15 أغسطس 2012)

الاخ *motee-z لست انا من وجه لك الكلام السابق وسعدت بمشاركتك وليت اذا عندك اضافه للفائده*


----------

